# Gen1 Diesel available Friday.



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Hit the lot today:
Bastrop Champagne Silver Metallic 2014 Chevrolet Cruze: Used Car for Sale - 373813A


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

What made you get rid of it?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

justin13703 said:


> What made you get rid of it?


 @JDH is a 2-Diesel family. Kept wife’s Gen 1 CTD and got a hankerin’ for the new Hatch CTD.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/418-...sion/213722-gen-1-vs-gen-2-performance-2.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/214890-before-after.html


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> @*JDH* is a 2-Diesel family. Kept wife’s Gen 1 CTD and got a hankerin’ for the new Hatch CTD.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/418-...sion/213722-gen-1-vs-gen-2-performance-2.html
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/214890-before-after.html


Oh ok. I figured it might have been in a thread somewhere. Thanks


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Traded mine for a Black 17 sedan which will become Deb's when the Hatchbacks make it to the dealer's lots. Then I'll trade her's in on a Diesel hatch which I will gladly take off her hands. You see my first car was a 72 Vega hatchback built in the GM Lordstown Assembly Plant of all places. I guess you could say I'm searching for my youth.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Vega Flashback*


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Right color but mine was a GT.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

How long did you go without overheating the engine on the Vega?
I think my brother overcooked his '73 when he came home for Easter in '74. Burned oil for about six months after that until his wife ran it out of oil and killed it.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Are you driving anywhere? That's a really low mile car, I would have been I treated a few months ago. I've moved on now I'm trying to talk myself out of a BMW 335d these days,


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Taxman said:


> How long did you go without overheating the engine on the Vega?
> I think my brother overcooked his '73 when he came home for Easter in '74. Burned oil for about six months after that until his wife ran it out of oil and killed it.



Almost a year. It was replaced under warranty ( and duress from my father ).


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

TX CTD said:


> Are you driving anywhere? That's a really low mile car, I would have been I treated a few months ago. I've moved on now I'm trying to talk myself out of a BMW 335d these days,


Thought I was going to have to commune into Austin when I bought it. That would has been about 22k per year. Then got offered a job 8 miles from the house at almost the same pay. That and I drive the truck one or two days a week have kept the mile down. Combine that with having to go back to work full time has curtailed my road trips to work at road course races around the country. And I have done the annual Vegas trip since I bought it. 

Hoping to re-retire soon and start traveling again. 

Im still trying to figure out how Deb puts three time the miles on hers in a year as I do and she is retired.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

JDH said:


> Im still trying to figure out how Deb puts three time the miles on hers in a year as I do and she is retired.


You work all day, she drives around all day?


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Taxman said:


> You work all day, she drives around all day?


Beginning to believe you are correct.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JDH said:


> Thought I was going to have to commune into Austin when I bought it. That would has been about 22k per year. Then got offered a job 8 miles from the house at almost the same pay. That and I drive the truck one or two days a week have kept the mile down. Combine that with having to go back to work full time has curtailed my road trips to work at road course races around the country. And I have done the annual Vegas trip since I bought it.
> 
> Hoping to re-retire soon and start traveling again.
> 
> Im still trying to figure out how Deb puts three time the miles on hers in a year as I do and she is retired.


I don’t drive my car to work and somehow have put 16k on it in a year. Whoops. It’s been fun though.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Went by the dealership today. My salesman told me my car was one of the cleanest trade ins they have had in a while. It sold in five days. Looks like there is a a demand for used diesels.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

JDH said:


> Went by the dealership today. My salesman told me my car was one of the cleanest trade ins they have had in a while. It sold in five days. Looks like there is a a demand for used diesels.


A lot of former TDI owners out there with cash in hand. They have until the end of 2018 to opt for the ‘fix’ or do the buyback.

How are you liking the new one so far?


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> How are you liking the new one so far?


Over all it is a better car than the gen 1. Handles great even with the smaller tires. Most of the transmission lag is gone. Stop/start takes some getting used to. I prefer to push or pull the shifter for manual changes in the gen1 to the toggle switch on top of the shifter. While not leather the seats are more comfortable to me. Not being leather is no problem to me down here in south central Texas.

I have a 500+ mile one way road trip coming up next week. I'll to my best to make it there and back on a single tank.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

The red one went to Chevy Dealer Near Me Austin, TX | AutoNation Chevrolet West Austin yesterday. It should show up in inventory about Saturday if anyone is looking.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Hers in now on the lot ready for you to scarf it up>
2014 Chevrolet Cruze for Sale in Austin at AutoNation Chevrolet Austin


----------

